# Xingyiquan Addict - Ba Zi Gong



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2010)

From Xingyi Quan Ba Zi Gong Yingyong 
The Application of the Eight Character Skills in Xingyi Quan 
By Sun Baoyin 
From Practical Fighting Techniques 1999.2 
Translated by Joseph Crandall



> Wu Xing Quan makes the body. The Ba Zi Gong is the application.
> 
> Bazigong Song
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2010)

The entire Article Xingyi Quan Ba Zi Gong Yingyong


----------



## clfsean (Nov 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> The entire Article Xingyi Quan Ba Zi Gong Yingyong




Thanks... got my copy... next!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Thanks... got my copy... next!!!


 

more here

There is another site but I can't find it at the moment


----------

